# What to do with BIG Amazon Sword?



## k-maub (Feb 10, 2007)

Ignoring the temporary breeding net on the right, it is becoming obvious to me that my amazon sword is outgrowing my tank. My sentimentality for it is keeping me from pulling it out right this second. Is there a way to trim it and train it to grow smaller for me? Is is possible to rescape to accomodate such a big plant in a 30 gallong tank (especially one where I like to keep lots of species)? Or do I just need to find a good home for it for someone with a tank larger than 30 gallons?

The red lotus has outgrown the tank too, but I think I can more easily cut the pads back to train it to work with this tank.

Please advise, and thank you everyone!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i have had this issue....just cut the big leaves you dont like back and the plant may be tammed for a while. i dont know that it can be trained but you will have to manually trim it and yes the lotus can be trimmed just cut the pads back. did i help?....i love the tank though


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't think you can save the sword. Anything you do to it will be right back. New leaves will grow out just as large even if you remove old leaves. You could start all over with a baby if it has any shoots on it.

The red lotus does great when you trim all old leaves off. It will stay low to the ground.

I think all your plants just need a bigger tank....


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

if you trim the roots at the same time as you get the leaves you should be able to buy yourself a little more time.


----------

